# Can't Mount /dev/block/mmcblk0P1



## MrUsogi (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, so my basic problem is my Galaxy Tablet (Verizon) suddenly wouldn't get past the samsung screen on bootup. This happened suddenly without me changing anything at all. Just turned it on one day and BAM.

First guess was to boot into recovery and do a wipe data/factory reset.
When I do this it just goes to the first line "formatting /data..." and hangs for a long time. Eventually it prints this out


```
<br />
--Wiping data...<br />
Formatting /data...<br />
Error mounting /data!<br />
Skipping format...<br />
Formatting /cache...<br />
Formatting /sd-ext...<br />
Formatting /sdcard/.android_secure...<br />
Error mounting /sdcard.android_secure!<br />
Skipping format...<br />
Data wipe complete.<br />
```
I currently do NOT have my SD card inserted as I didn't want to to hurt it during all my messing about fixing this. FYI

I tried giving it its kernel again, and then tried other kernels i'v found around the forum with no change.

I used the Heimdall One-Click found here: http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1323527 with still no change. But now that I'm running a stock kernel I get this error message as soon as I get into recovery


```
<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount CACHE:recovery/command<br />
	 # MANUAL MODE #<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount [URL=CACHE:log/recovery]CACHE:log/recovery[/URL].log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] open [URL=CACHE:log/recovery]CACHE:log/recovery[/URL].log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
```
When I try a wipe data/factory reset I get this error


```
<br />
update application, please wait<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p2<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
[URL=E:install_application_for_customer:Can't]E:install_application_for_customer:Can't[/URL] mount DATA:<br />
your storage not prepared yet, please use UI menu for format a<br />
nd reboot actions.<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount [URL=CACHE:log/recovery]CACHE:log/recovery[/URL].log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL]  open [URL=CACHE:log/recovery]CACHE:log/recovery[/URL].log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1<br />
(Invalid argument)<br />
```
After doing a bunch of searching I found this page:
forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/6433-solved-messed-up-partition-on-internal-storage

Post number 7 is where the good info is. I have to upgrade my kernel to one that is rooted (like clockworkmod 5.0.2.7) so I can push the files to the correct spots. From the shell using ADB I type
Code:
parted /dev/block/mmcblk0
If I type print I get this:


```
<br />
Number Start End Size Type File system Flags<br />
1 32.8kB 220MB 220MB primary ext4<br />
2 220MB 1539MB 1319MB primary ext4<br />
3 1539MB 1959MB 419MB primary fat16<br />
```
when I type mkfs ext2 I get this error message

Error: File System was not cleanly unmounted! you should run e2fsck.

When I try to run e2fsck /dev/block/mmcblk0 It says this

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext filesystem.

So Im thinking these programs cannot edit a ext4 filesystem. Since the plan is to format them anyway, I'll delete and recreate them. I did see this on a page somewhere but I cant find that one for the life of me... sorry.

parted /dev/block/mmcblk0
rm 1
rm 2

None of that gives any error messages, but when I print it still shows the same file system, both partitions I just deleted are still there.

So maybe i'm just using parted wrong or it is bugging out? So i try fdisk


```
<br />
fdisk /dev/block/mmcblk0<br />
pDevice Boot Start End Blocks Id System<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 5 26880 215008 83 Linux<br />
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p2 26881 187904 1288192 83 Linux<br />
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p3 187905 239104 409600 83 Linux<br />
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
d (to delete partition)<br />
Partition Number (1-4): 1<br />
d<br />
Partition Number (1-4): 2p (to print partition table)<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p3 187905 239104 409600 83 Linux<br />
w (to write and exit)<br />
```
So that seemed to work right, I I deleted partition 1 and 2 then looked at the table and they are gone and I wrote it. Now I go back into it and BAH, nothing has changed!


```
<br />
Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 5 26880 215008 83 Linux<br />
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p2 26881 187904 1288192 83 Linux<br />
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p3 187905 239104 409600 83 Linux<br />
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary<br />
```
I'v used many diffrent Kernels and tried a few different roms (not like its loading that far anyway)

The best I'v gotten it to do is when using Heimdall One-Click it will go past the samsung screen to the Verizon screen. I'v waited at that screen for a very long time with no change...

At this point, i'm stumped. I have no idea where to go next or if I'm even on the right track.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to the gtab section. maybe some can answer your question there.


----------



## rjansen110 (Oct 6, 2011)

Has there been any solution found for this as I too am in the same situation only with the original Galaxy Tab...


----------

